# I Feel I Should Move Him (novel~seriously~)



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't really post alot on here but I definately think you should move him. Sounds like the other place would be a better fit for both of you. I realize you have to give a couple weeks warning but you might want to consider moving him right away. As in, you would still pay her for a couple weeks but move him now. If she is acting this way it will only get worse once she knows your leaving and she might take it out on your horse. It might cost you a bit more but would probably be a good idea. Plus your horse would be getting better care right away.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I remember you were having issues with them before. It is a 100% GREAT idea to move him. I think you should do it ASAP. 

This woman sounds difficult to get along with at best, and dishonest and a bit crazy at worst. I don't think she can be trusted with your horse. 

I wouldn't worry too much about what her thoughts are on you moving. She's going to be ****y no matter what you tell her. Unless you have it in your contract that you are required to give notice, I wouldn't even give more than a day's notice. She sounds like she would try to prevent you from taking your horse. 

If it would soften the blow, tell her that the place you're moving to is much more convienent to your home, and that they only have the trailer available today, so you're moving him today. I wouldn't tell her where you're moving to though. Keep that on a need-to-know basis.

Edit: Do pay for the full month's board, and if needed fulfill your work for board obligations. But get the horse out of there ASAP.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I plan on paying a full 2 months for after I move him just becuase i want to make up for the passed couple of years even though I know it will never add up. But i am so happy i am able to pay even though they said i didn't have to it just makes me feel better. 

Also when i move him he is going to my friends house who is also her friend that's one of the other issues...she knows where they live....and she knows their work schedules.... but they have seen what she's been doing with me and they are thinking twice about being friends with her now.

she bought a horse from them not to long ago and complains about how slow he is....she knew what he was like for the couple years they had him what makes her think he's gonna be different cause he's at her house....hes QH/Draft cross he's not built for speed though he tries and she's got this ten yr old girl on him whipping him multiple times to make him run faster then they get mad when he doesnt go faster. When i first started riding with them her saying was "Control first speed later" but since this new little girl has come around all she wants to do is run run run and the control went out the window she's constantly running him into barrels and poles and all M keeps saying is get him get him push push push whip him!

....i feel like her personality has done a 360 and like i said before we had a sit down about what happened in march and talked everything out then everything was fine for a while....but then it got worse than it was before.

My main thing is I don't want there to be bad blood between my friends(also her friends) and her or me and her....She's told me to move him before but i feel like it's one of those things people say when you know they don't want you to do it so they'll see if you do it anyway. I respect them completely but i don't know. Her husband somewhat knows my plan(he knows i want to move him but i havent told him where eyt) and agrees with it. I just don's want there to be bad blood between anyone. :/


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't worry all that much between bad blood, just move and see what happens, thats all you can really do.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I would maybe give you current BO about a weeks notice, tops. She sounds like she is getting more violent/irrational in her behavior; and I wouldn't risk putting your horse in her line of fire. 

Like you said, I would try to be as polite as possible about the situation. You don't know if you may have to work with her in the future; and leaving on bad terms is never a good idea. 

Good luck with your quest!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Move the horse. It doesn't sound like a safe or sane situation for either of you. Not feeding your horse the feed you bought? Unacceptable. Who cares if there is bad blood? What matters is that your horse is getting the care he needs. You even said that you don't really want to be friends with her anymore. 

Be polite about the situation and say that the new place is more convenient etc like the other poster said. Again, don't share the location you plan to be moving to. I would only pay 1 month full board after you move on short notice, but that's just me. It makes sense why you want to pay for 2, but honestly, it's not really your concern to pay for two. Yet again, I'm kind of cheap lol

Good luck!


----------



## MissyMay (Oct 9, 2010)

I read the first few Pgraphs and I said Move him you buy his feed and wanting a blanket and he is not getting them so move him.... When you get a horse no matter what horse and when you buy the feed and your horse is not getting what you buy to feed him thats a sing of taking advantage of... I am very greatful my own pony I had gotten for my boys was in the best of hands when I moved her and her paster mate mini stallion the lady was the bets even when I had to put her down she was old and floundered on me and as well broke her leg bad... MOVE that horse... it really don't cost much to hire a mover .. it cost to move my mini $ 50.00 to move him 75 miles.... So move her tell the mover what is going on and find a good place first .... MOVE that Horse! I would not even give a few weeks notice...... even if you have to ride out on your horse and never come/look back..


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

move the horse. it sounds like she's getting more violent. don't give her that much notice a week tops, but leave on a good note, hope it works out for you =)


----------



## Jinba Ittai (Oct 6, 2010)

Move the horse. Period. And monitor any other signs of animal cruelty. Leaving a cat out in a kennel to freeze to death would have been a call to the SPCA from me, immediately. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. Maybe _she_ should be left to freeze to death the next time she gets sick. If she is getting that violent with all of her animals, maybe you can set up a camera or something to gain proof? Anyway, get your horse out of there, who cares about her feelings, and make sure that you aren't leaving other animals to a painful cruel fate.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If I had a place to go, like you do-I would have been outta there-like yesterday! Yeah, don't be nasty, pay the rest of the months board, but tell and leave. If it were me, I would be out of there the same day I told her. I mean I would arrive with a trailer, tell her that a great place has come available closer to home, I was really sorry, but this is a great opportunity for both of us....blah, blah...load and go. Sure, she may find out where you are, oh well. I wouldn't tell her. Not to be rude, just very vague.
At this point, you have paid your dues and owe these people nothing. Your concern need to be the welfare of your horse.

Most likely, I would also keep an eye on the situation from afar, with the thought of calling animal welfare. Noone has to know, keep it to yourself, but it sounds like her animals need some help.

My only concern is that I believe you said she gave you the horse and said you could keep it there for free. Do you have anything that is written that says you own the horse? That would be the ONLY reason I woudl hang around and make nice with her-just until I got it.:wink:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Franknbeans - yup have it in writing he is legally mine.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

I am with everyone else. Pay the rest of the months board and get your horse out of there ASAP! She can't be trusted with the proper care of him. Don't worry about staying friends.She doesn't sound like the friendly type. Animal abuse isn't right! Your horse will thank you for the move to a better place.  Good luck.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

He's moving!!!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/hes-gettin-out-there-67103/


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

No, I think this is the perfect set up for your horse. This lady sounds caring, competent, and runs her barn the way I wish I could.

Are you kidding? GET THE HORSE OUT OF THERE. NOW. And report her: she's abusive.


Sounds like you should have gotten your horse out of there WAY before this point. I can just imagine what I would have done with someone who --- no, actually, my horse would have out of there the day before. What are you waiting for her to pull before you'll move the horse?


----------

